# Adobe PS Apps available for the iPad now.



## edgley (May 10, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/#!5800305/time-to-get-your-photoshop-touch-ipad-apps


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2011)

Anyone played with them yet?


----------



## edgley (May 12, 2011)

I have got them, but no chance to play yet.


----------

